# Liste de lecture Safari envahie par les pubs



## MadBeatle46 (13 Février 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis confronté, sur safari (sur Mac de bureau), au problème suivant : 

Sur certains sites, un clic sur un lien provoque généralement l'ouverture du lien avec en plus une quantité conséquente de fenêtres parasites. Ce n'est pas grave, il suffit d'un cmd/alt/w pour tout fermer en une fois (sauf la fenêtre active).

Mais depuis aujourd'hui, en plus des fenêtres parasites, des liens sont envoyés directement dans ma liste de lecture : 2 ou 3 à chaque fois, si bien que celle-ci est vite saturée. Apparemment, des parasites ont trouvé un moyen de nous faire encore un peu plus ch...

J'ai donc 3 questions :

1. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été confronté au problème et peut-on l'éviter ? (et comment ?) (accessoirement, ça calmerait ma femme, dont l'ordi est synchronisé avec le mien et qui reçoit, du coup, toutes les pubs en question en direct-live).

2. Quelqu'un connaît-il le moyen de supprimer plusieurs liens en même temps (voire tous)  de la liste de lecture Safari ?

3. Y a-t-il un moyen de mettre en sommeil (temporairement  ou définitivement) ladite liste de lecture ?

Merci d'avance pour toute suggestion (je précise que, dans mon cas, les extensions de type adblock ne sont pas une solution, le site en question ne fonctionnant pas si Adblock est actif).


----------



## PDD (14 Février 2014)

Il n'existe pas un "truc" genre AdBlock comme celui que j'utilise avec FireFox?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

il y a des outils bloqueurs
(extensions)

il y a aussi des reglages pref safari
(entre autres onglet securité)

et il y a aussi le grand classique
preferences safari surtout si venues d'un autre OS ( upgrade migration)  un poil bancales corrompues


tester sur une session neuve permet de  faire un test rapide

( et il y a en bonus , les cas où on a rapatrié un script dont le boulot est de  multiplier les pop up ou ici  mise en liste de lecture)


----------



## MadBeatle46 (14 Février 2014)

PDD a dit:


> Il n'existe pas un "truc" genre AdBlock comme celui que j'utilise avec FireFox?



Si, mais le site ne l'accepte pas (je l'ai précisé dans le message). Merci quand même.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2014)

Et bien moi, je suis plutôt radical, si un site refuse Adblock, je le quitte et j'en trouve un autre. Sinon c'est la porte ouverte à tout et à n'importe quoi.

Par contre, si tu veux perdre ton temps à mettre en liste noire un par un tous les sites qui te dérangent, c'est ton choix, mais je pense que ce n'est pas possible de le faire en lot.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (14 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a des outils bloqueurs
> (extensions)
> 
> il y a aussi des reglages pref safari
> ...



Pour les bloqueurs, j'ai signalé dans le message que le site ne fonctionne pas s'ils sont actifs.

Pour l'onglet sécurité, aucun effet. Effacement des cookies sans effet non plus.

Pour les préférences Safari et la session neuve, même chose avec un nouveau safari jamais servi sur une session toute neuve jamais servie.

Pour ce qui est du bonus, je dois chercher où ?

Merci pour tes suggestions.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h53 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Et bien moi, je suis plutôt radical, si un site refuse Adblock, je le quitte et j'en trouve un autre. Sinon c'est la porte ouverte à tout et à n'importe quoi.
> 
> Par contre, si tu veux perdre ton temps à mettre en liste noire un par un tous les sites qui te dérangent, c'est ton choix, mais je pense que ce n'est pas possible de le faire en lot.



Le problème, c'est que je ne trouve pas de site équivalent...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

et tu n'aurais pas par hasard téléchargé (et installé) une appli prise sur un portail douteux  du genre softonic ou CNET?
( qui adorent ajouter des petites saloperies malwares -adwares)


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et tu n'aurais pas par hasard téléchargé (et installé) une appli prise sur un portail douteux  du genre softonic ou CNET?
> ( qui adorent ajouter des petites saloperies malwares -adwares)



Je pense aussi à ça, parce que je zappe sur des sites pas très cleans et je n'ai jamais de problèmes avec seulement Adblock.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (14 Février 2014)

Aucune méthode ne fonctionne.

Par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir qu'un clic droit sur la fenêtre de la liste de lecture permettait d'effacer tous les éléments d'un coup, ce qui suffit à mon bonheur (c'est bizarre, c'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai essayés et je n'ai pas vu l'item "effacer tous les éléments". Il va falloir que j'aille voir mon ophtalmo...)..

Le problème n'est pas résolu, mais les dommages collatéraux et la perte de temps induite sont minimisés.

Merci à tous pour vos messages.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2014)

Sinon, si c'est pas indiscret, c'est quoi ce site ? Histoire de voir si certains rencontrent le même problème.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (14 Février 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense aussi à ça, parce que je zappe sur des sites pas très cleans et je n'ai jamais de problèmes avec seulement Adblock.



Le problème s'est manifesté seulement depuis hier, et je n'ai lancé aucune nouvelle appli depuis plusieurs jours (et les seules que j'ai téléchargées, sans les avoir encore ni décompressées, ni lancées, l'ont été sur MacUpdate).


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2014)

Connaissant le problème entre "" par MP, reviens au début de ton message et dans Outils de la discussion, passe-le en RESOLU.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Connaissant le problème entre "" par MP, reviens au début de ton message et dans Outils de la discussion, passe-le en RESOLU.


ben pas vraiment résolu
c'est toujours là
la manip est juste  un contournement en attendant mieux


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben pas vraiment résolu
> c'est toujours là
> la manip est juste  un contournement en attendant mieux



Oui, mais là non. Ce ne rentre pas dans la charte du forum et il n'est pas question de donner une solution. N'est-ce pas ?

Le demandeur a eu plusieurs alternatives par MP de ma part.


----------



## MadBeatle46 (20 Février 2014)

Dernières infos : Bizarrement, le problème a cessé ce soir, disparu comme il était venu... Tant mieux pour nous. A se demander si ce n'était pas un test pour un nouveau système pour nous inonder de pubs.

Le problème est donc bien résolu, mais pas par nous...


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2014)

MadBeatle46 a dit:


> Dernières infos : Bizarrement, le problème a cessé ce soir, disparu comme il était venu... Tant mieux pour nous. A se demander si ce n'était pas un test pour un nouveau système pour nous inonder de pubs.
> 
> Le problème est donc bien résolu, mais pas par nous...



Sans Adblock c'est normal d'être envahi sur certains sites qui imposent de le désactiver pour vivre des pubs.

La preuve ? Je ne mentionnerais pas ton lien, mais avec Adblock, j'ai ceci...





...en le désactivant, j'ai accès au site. Parfois, et d'une manière aléatoire les dits sites désactivent pour un cours laps de temps cette imposition de pubs, et puis le lendemain, bingo...PUBS !


----------

